# Need Help Hiring Someone to Move A Very Large Aquarium



## Consigliere (Jun 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience moving very large tanks? I have a 250 that weighs about 600lbs that I need moved from my garage to my basement. The kicker is a 90" turn in the stairs down to my basement. Anyone know of companies in Eastern Ontario that will move stuff like this? I'm located in Kingston.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Once my family hired a piano moving company to move a huge bigscreen tv into our house... Piano movers might do it?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

That is a great idea - piano companies are used to moving large, heavy and delicate things.


----------



## Geo11 (Mar 30, 2010)

Contact Jason from aquatic designs. 

Great guy, and can probably do the job.


----------

